# Rob Zombie - Paris, France, June 12th 2014



## Milky (Jun 17, 2014)

Rob Zombie was playing in Paris at Le Bataclan on June 12th 2014.

1. 5DI+Sigma 50/1.4







2. 5DIII+135/2






3. 5DI+Sigma 50/1.4






4. 5DIII+135/2






All the other photos from the show:
Rob Zombie ? Paris 2014 | ABSE Photography

And a little bonus while waiting for the show to start, phone addiction!

5. 5DI+Sigma 50/1.4


----------



## jaomul (Jun 17, 2014)

Energetic set


----------



## Milky (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks. Always nicer when the band on stage is quite active!


----------



## Braineack (Jun 17, 2014)

#2 is killer.


----------



## Milky (Jun 17, 2014)

thanks, that is my favorite as well.


----------



## Fta92 (Jun 17, 2014)

I love number 3. I wish it was color I feel it would be awesome!


----------



## limr (Jun 17, 2014)

Braineack said:


> #2 is killer.



Agreed.

I wish I could be bothered with concerts anymore. I'd love to see Rob Zombie.


----------



## Milky (Jun 18, 2014)

Fta92 said:


> I love number 3. I wish it was color I feel it would be awesome!


Well due to LED lighting the colors were quite horrible I'm afraid, that's when i usually swtich to B&W!


----------



## Milky (Jun 18, 2014)

limr said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > #2 is killer.
> ...


If you ever get the chance to, they do put a really nice show!


----------



## fokker (Jun 20, 2014)

'Nice' isn't a word that springs to mind when I imagine a Rob Zombie show. 

Great pictures too btw.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 20, 2014)

Milky said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...




I've seen them.   I think with NIN or Marilyn Manson maybe 15 years ago, I can't quite remember.


----------



## limr (Jun 20, 2014)

Milky said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



Actually, I saw them advertised a couple of months ago at a smaller venue closer to me. I would have gone to that, but I didn't notice it until 2 days before the concert and it was in the middle of the week, the day before one of my 12-hour work days. It wasn't going to happen that time, but I have a different schedule now so maybe I'll keep an eye out on the smaller places in the area.


----------



## Mashburn (Jun 28, 2014)

Braineack said:


> #2 is killer.


I second this.


----------



## Milky (Jul 1, 2014)

Mashburn said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > #2 is killer.
> ...


cheers.


limr said:


> Milky said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


well at least they are playing a bit more over the US than in France / Europe so I'm pretty sure you will get to see them another time.


Braineack said:


> Milky said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


Quite a long time ago, I think the show must have improved a lot now


fokker said:


> 'Nice' isn't a word that springs to mind when I imagine a Rob Zombie show.
> 
> Great pictures too btw.


Yeah well that's not flowers and such....


----------

